# Bleeding from nail clipping



## Roaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi, when clipping cockatiel's nails I accidentally clipped too much and it started bleeding. I managed to stop the bleeding with some tissue but I am not sure how much blood it lost. I can't really judge how much blood was lost from the tissue paper but the bird seems to be shivering a little. 

Also one of its talons look a little weirdly bent (i might just be paranoid). I am not sure if this is a problem or not. If it is injured would the bird scream (presumably from pain)?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

P.S.

I took some pictures of its feet, please take a look at the one that is a little redder (it isnt blood/swelling its just wet). Thanks a lot.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

It can happen unfortunately.All I can advise you is to prepare a first aid kit for your bird for injuries like this.You will find very good info with the experts here,or go to the cockatiel cottage website and read about how to set the kit.Always have it handy for one never knows when it will be needed.Good luck and all the best for you and your baby.X x


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

When a bird bleeds, you have use something to clot the wound. Flour, cornstarch, and KwikStop are commonly using.

It is probably shivering from stress of being clipped, losing blood, and the pain of it. Just keep an eye on him.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If he seems weak, you can dilute a little honey in his water to help him with electrolytes and energy. Just make sure you don't leave that mixture sitting out very long, since it will attract bacteria over time.


----------



## bubbleslove (May 27, 2012)

Hope your tiel will be ok. Just keep an eye on him.

I always have used an emery board to file my tiels' nails down. I don't even let the Vet clip them and come with an emery board in tow because when the nails r too short the bird tends to slip off his perchh. With natural wood perches and tree I find it helps to trim the nails with my new tiel. I have only had the vet trim his nails when he was six weeks old and he's 8 months now and his nails r fine and don't hurt me.

Whereas with my other tiels they only had normal smooth wood perches and I was forever at the Vet having the nails trimmed.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

when ever i have to do a nail clipping i always have either flour or corn starch in a bowl next to me if it does start to bleed i dip the toe in till it clogs and yes you should look at having a emergency kit for your birds srtiels is a good one to ask what she has in her kit


----------



## Roaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys. He seems to be back to his usual self (screaming, climbing around in cage) but he still shivers it definitely is not cold in my house (thermometer says 28C). Maybe he was always shivering like this and i just didn't notice it before. Any ideas? Also when i was at the pet store today i noticed that some of their birds were shivering too, so maybe this is normal?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

For some birds it is normal to shiver..others do it from being cold or from being scared. It might be that shivering is just a normal behavior for your bird.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> but he still shivers it definitely is not cold in my house (thermometer says 28C).


It's possible that the blood loss is making it more difficult for him to maintain his body temperature. You can provide heat by covering one end of the cage with a towel or cloth and shining a lamp on it, at a distance close enough to let heat from the bulb pass through the cloth but not close enough to set the cloth on fire. You only heat one end of the cage so he can move to the other end if he feels too hot.


----------

